# Lost buds!



## OrchidAnna (Nov 14, 2021)

Does anyone have thoughts on what happened here? Yesterday the buds looked good and strong, today they look like this 
C. Chuzca Real from SVO.


----------



## Ray (Nov 15, 2021)

There are a number of reasons that buds can fail.

Sudden temperature drop
Sudden humidity drop
Blast from a dry, warm air source
Thrips or some other insect
Ethylene exposure due to ripening fruit or an unvented gas flame.
(Probably others I haven’t thought of)


----------



## OrchidAnna (Nov 16, 2021)

Thanks. I’ll chalk it up to dry indoor air now that it’s winter here.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2021)

Ray's #1, #3, or #5, Sorry.


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 19, 2021)

I would be inclined to blame the temp change, similar thing happened to me 15 yrs ago.


----------

